# Effect of Frost/Freeze MJ Plants?



## tcbud

Can anyone tell me the specifics of the effect of frost/freeze on an outdoor plant? A friend didnt harvest his plants and left them thru like 4 days of frost/freeze. Some of the leaves look dead. The buds dont look real bad. What will his smoke turn out like, is it gonna taste bad, not get a person high, be less potent? Book says dont put processed pot in freezer, but gives no reason.  I remember reading somewhere here that freezing explodes the cells of the plant, but what effect will that have on the product?
Thank You


----------



## Slartibartfast

What I've read is: When handling Frozen processed bud, the trichomes break off easily.  Freezing is probably a bad idea.  The trichomes may also rupture, like when you freeze a beer bottle and the fluid expands and bursts its container.  I've never actually magnified formerly frozen trichs, so I can't confirm this.

As for a frozen outdoor plant... I don't know and I'm sure as heck not going to find out.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

hey tcbub..I have two oz in freezer and has been in ther alkmost a year,,I am doin my own experament on that..I too read it but no reason..I think its cause the trichs freeze and fall off..but think if its delt with carefully it will be fine..the only concern i would have is budd rot..mold.  does friend cover them at night..good luck  and let us know how they turn out will ya


----------



## rami

Ive heard of alot of ppl freezing there buds for years and still smoked as good as the day they wer harvested. But im not really sure if thats tru or not.

When plants go thru really cold temps. the leaves might turn pruple, and when it comes to potency, i read somewhere, it will decrease cuz the plant is being severly stressed.

And when u really think about it...like some ppl say for example when u freeze bud the trichomes fall of easily right, if u had them outsideand they froze from really cold weather, then i guess a blow form some wind will knock all the trichomes off ur plants i believe.


----------



## Hick

"I" don't freeze anything that I don't plan on running thru the bubblebags. I've stored bud for an xcss of two years, in sealed jars and in a dark cool environment, satisfactory.
*"I"* would tend to blieve that moisture content would be the main 'factor' in the effects of freezing. 
I did find one thread at another site, that has a reasonable discussion about it, with one study cited ---> hXXp://www.gardenscure.com/420/latest-growfaq-entries/92693-can-marijuana-frozen-does-keep-fresh-2.html

....and anothe interesting article on potency preservation, molds and fungi... ---> hXXp://nepenthes.lycaeum.org/Plants/Cannabis/preserve.html


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

here's a couple of pictures of my tomato plant,

frost and really cold nights have finished her off. end of season.


----------



## tcbud

Thank you all for the help.


----------



## Slartibartfast

Aw man, all those wasted maters.
Last year about the 1st of December, my Roma tomato plant still had about 20 hanging , all at different stages, and they froze solid.  When it thawed, it was the most pitiful thing I ever saw.


----------



## tcbud

The affects of frost freeze on some beautiful buds.


----------



## Slartibartfast

Ouch ouch ouch.
I drug my only tree inside the shed for the first time tonight.


----------



## papabeach1

oh man.. you know better than that...

don't freeze the buds...  canned it with mason jars... it last forever!! even the tastes..

and for that what left over of alive plants..  cover it with plastic transparent sheets..  keep em warm.. or do what you can to keep them warm.  don't use the lights... let sun do that..  nutes is great..while the weather is cold..


----------



## Dexter

Anything that is in jars after 6 - 8 months goes in freezer. Have not noticed any difference. Each to their own.


----------



## Hick

tcbud said:
			
		

> The affects of frost freeze on some beautiful buds.



.. looks like a pretty 'hard' freeze 'bud..


----------



## andy52

i have heard that some moderately cold weather makes the bud better.anyone heard this.i plan on growing outside next summer.i also plan on having them decent size before i put them out.


----------



## pcduck

tcbud said:
			
		

> The affects of frost freeze on some beautiful buds.




What a bummer. Hope those buds were not yours.


----------



## tcbud

No, the buds were not mine....
the effect of a frost then hard freeze the next night is what happened to those sweet buds.
Had the camera with me when I was there the other day.  Thot the photo would speak volumes.  Most of the lower buds were salvaged.

Moderately cold temps will make your buds kinda purple on the outer bud leaves, when broke open they will be green.  Moderately cold temps being less than 50f and more than 32f?.  I have read that at 46f and also under 50f Mj quits growing and becomes stressed.  I do not know which is correct, but I hated seeing the night time temps under 50 when I was growing.


----------

